# Does anyone have a Pit Bull....



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I have 2 in my foster care right now! These 2 are such loves with people but another dog, no way, they want to hurt them. But that is why we are fostering them. Rehabilating them. They love us, so I feel what you are saying! Huge Sweethearts!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

*Aww!*

That's great good for you guys! I love being able to help dogs when I can. Luckily my pups are so welcoming of all dogs...even mean ones they wanna play with...(scary) But my dogs are loving puppers....But yay good for you...They might have just had a bad past life....


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> That's great good for you guys! I love being able to help dogs when I can. Luckily my pups are so welcoming of all dogs...even mean ones they wanna play with...(scary) But my dogs are loving puppers....But yay good for you...They might have just had a bad past life....


Yes, a bad past life for sure! Poor babies! But we are helping them become GOOD dogs and loving to people! It takes alot but they are worth it!


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

pit bulls are horrible creatures. They should be banned everytwhere. They kill children! You should be ashamed for even mentioning them.
 Kidding. 

I don't have one, but I did foster a pit for a few months about 2 years ago. She was a very well behaved dog, with a TON of energy as the result of never having socialization or exercise. After a couple of months, she was a well behaved dog, and was adopted.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have had many foster pits


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

There was one that lived down the street from us and I must admit I was scared everytime we walked near it cause it seemed like it wanted to kill Charlie. I just wish everybody got them for the right reason like you. These idiots that get them to fight and abuse should be locked up forever. BTW......yours is a cutie


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Here are the 2 we have with us.
Buddy & Roxy


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

jason0618 said:


> pit bulls are horrible creatures. They should be banned everytwhere. They kill children! You should be ashamed for even mentioning them.
> Kidding.
> 
> I don't have one, but I did foster a pit for a few months about 2 years ago. She was a very well behaved dog, with a TON of energy as the result of never having socialization or exercise. After a couple of months, she was a well behaved dog, and was adopted.


Man I almost hunted you down for that comment....lol....it got me for a minute....Well people did question my judgement on my pup....But they do have so much energy if im not careful between suz and mollee i'll get ran over when I get home from work...lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Here are the 2 we have with us.
> Buddy & Roxy


 
Aww they are so pretty!! love em!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Very sweet, energetic, loving and strong pups these 2 are.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Aww well good...Gotta love em!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My nephew had two mixes and two Bull Mastiff's. The Mastiff's died of cancer, the ex took one of the pits, and he still has wonderful Maxine.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

jason0618 said:


> pit bulls are horrible creatures. They should be banned everytwhere. They kill children! You should be ashamed for even mentioning them.
> Kidding.
> 
> I don't have one, but I did foster a pit for a few months about 2 years ago. She was a very well behaved dog, with a TON of energy as the result of never having socialization or exercise. After a couple of months, she was a well behaved dog, and was adopted.


You are so wrong, there is alot of nice pit's out there, just dependens on how there treated. This pit can come to my house anytime you know why cause it's my daughters pit.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> You are so wrong, there is a lot of nice pit's out there, just dependents on how there treated. This pit can come to my house anytime you know why cause it's my daughters pit.


 
oops I misread it too, can we still hunt him down...LOL


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I want to say first off THANK YOU for treating them like dogs!! 
The thing with Pits are the "potential if mistreated"... they are soooo tough that when treated wrongly they do the most damage... 

A few years ago my 9 year old brother was attacked by 3 pit bulls, bit 31 times...tore out his calf muscle, and was bit less than a 1/4" away from his jugular. He was riding his bike when attacked, and they even tore his bike apart. When we found him.. he was passed out on the other side of a neighbors fence, see...he had asthma severley, and lucky for him, he got over the fence and saved himself, had an asthma attack, and passed out. The neighbor called us hysterical as she thought he was dead (this is how bad it really was, not overreacting)...Now he is scared of the smallest dogs ... any dog... He did receive money for the mental problems this attack caused, but money isnt enough. NOT SAYING ALL PITS ARE TERRIBLE, PLEASE DO NOT TAKE THIS WRONG. These dogs chewed through the skirt of a trailer to get to him... went through an electric fence... 
I guess you have to live in my shoes to understand why people are scared of pits.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My sister and her partner have two pit bulls and they are great dogs...


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

our friend has 2 of them. very well behaved and very loved. they are great around people............... but my golden wandered up to their fence and they went crazy! we were in the fenced yard and mason was on the other side and the dogs spotted him and tried to maul him through it! their was another neighbor in the yard too and they had their 2 year old and he was trampled on and the dogs didnt even realise he was on the ground! they just wanted mason!! 

I personally love pittbulls!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Aww...well yeah of course I have heard many horrible horror stories on pit's but I have to on other dogs as well...Right mom...You got bit on the butt when you were younger what kind of dog was that.....lol....sorry had to say it.  But Thanks for all your comments I was interested...most family owned pit bulls are wonderful dogs I hear....It's great! Thanks!


----------

